# Investec Deposits



## Society (25 Dec 2009)

Has anyone got a deposit account with investec,  how do they find them?


----------



## iggy (26 Dec 2009)

*Re: Fixed Term Lump Sum Deposits*

I had one with them for 6 months and had no problems at all.
 I moved the money when better rates became available.


----------



## Lightning (26 Dec 2009)

Society said:


> Has anyone got a deposit account with investec,  how do they find them?



www.investec.ie

I have also had good experiences with them. They offer some of the highest short term deposit rates currently.


----------



## Grizzly (27 Dec 2009)

They sent me a Christmas Pressie of the Zest Cookbook this year.

[broken link removed]

However when my account matures I will be moving it if the rate is not good enough.


----------



## kbie (29 Dec 2009)

My experience with them is excellent. Had a few accounts with them which matured with no problems. Opened further term accounts with them because their rates were best at the time. However, will only deal with them as long as their rates are the best.


----------



## Lightning (29 Dec 2009)

Good luck finding a better term deposit rate than Investec. 



> *Best Buys - Highest Term Deposit Rates*
> 
> *5 Months* - EBS - *3.28%*
> *6 Months* - Investec - *3.28%*
> ...


----------



## Evander73 (2 Jan 2010)

I've had a couple of short term fixed rate deposit accounts with them, and found them good to deal with - same as any other major financial institutiion.  Deposits are covered up to 50,000 sterling for single accounts and 100,000 for joint accounts under the UK deposit protection scheme.


----------



## Society (2 Jan 2010)

does anyone know if investec has a triple 'a' rating?


----------



## Lightning (3 Jan 2010)

Nope, only Rabo and Northern Rock have AAA rated parents. 

Fitch have rated Investec 'BBB'.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601116&sid=aoGJAhM7Yfvc



> Dec. 14 (Bloomberg) -- Investec Ltd. and its unit Investec Bank Ltd. had their long-term foreign-currency issuer default ratings downgraded to BBB from BBB+ by Fitch Ratings.
> 
> The outlook on both ratings is stable, Fitch said.
> 
> “The downgrades reflect the difficult operating environment and worsening credit conditions in South Africa, which have impacted the financial performance and asset quality indicators of Investec Bank and Investec Ltd., Fitch said in a statemen today.”


----------



## justsally (5 Jan 2010)

Just passing by...........


Fungus, Happy New Year and thanks for all your work in keeping us up to date on savings and deposits etc.    It has been and continues to be so helpful to me.    

Justsally


----------



## Lightning (5 Jan 2010)

No worries, happy new year to you too JustSally, glad if I was of help.


----------



## Odea (29 Jan 2010)

Society said:


> Has anyone got a deposit account with investec, how do they find them?


 
Latest results.


JOHANNESBURG, Jan 29 (Reuters) - Investec Ltd: 
SAYS 9-MONTH NET OPERATING INCOME UP BY 1% 
SAYS DEFAULTS AND IMPAIRMENTS HAVE CONTINUED TO INCREASE IN LINE WITH 
previous guidance provided

SAYS CREDIT LOSS CHARGE AS PERCENTAGE OF AVERAGE GROSS CORE LOANS AND 
advances amounted to 1.1 percent

SAYS ATTRIBUTABLE EARNINGS REMAIN IN LINE WITH THE PRIOR YEAR 
SAYS SINCE 31 MARCH 2009 CORE LOANS AND ADVANCES GREW BY 7% TO GBP17.4 
billion

SAYS PACE OF ECONOMIC RECOVERY REMAINS UNCERTAIN, BELIEVES WELL PLACED TO 
capitalise on opportunities presented

SHARES DOWN 2.32 PERCENT AFTER INTERIM MANAGEMENT STATEMENT ((Johannesburg newsroom, +27 11 775 3155))


----------

